# gentoo on ARM chromebook

## puccaso

the normal chromeos has the following fat..

```
localhost / # cgpt show /dev/mmcblk0

       start        size    part  contents

           0           1          PMBR (Boot GUID: DFB0A203-7D55-F74D-AF70-954B4B0292CC)

           1           1          Pri GPT header

           2          32          Pri GPT table

      282624    22102016       1  Label: "STATE"

                                  Type: Linux data

       20480       32768       2  Label: "KERN-A"

                                  Type: ChromeOS kernel

                                  Attr: priority=1 tries=0 successful=1

    26578944     4194304       3  Label: "ROOT-A"

                                  Type: ChromeOS rootfs

    53248       32768       4  Label: "KERN-B"

                                  Type: ChromeOS kernel

                                  Attr: priority=2 tries=0 successful=1

    22384640     4194304       5  Label: "ROOT-B"

                                  Type: ChromeOS rootfs

       16448           1       6  Label: "KERN-C"

                                  Type: ChromeOS kernel

                                  Attr: priority=0 tries=15 successful=0

       16449           1       7  Label: "ROOT-C"

                                  Type: ChromeOS rootfs

       86016       32768       8  Label: "OEM"

                                  Type: Linux data

       16450           1       9  Label: "reserved"

                                  Type: ChromeOS reserved

       16451           1      10  Label: "reserved"

                                  Type: ChromeOS reserved

          64       16384      11  Label: "RWFW"

                                  Type: ChromeOS firmware

      249856       32768      12  Label: "EFI-SYSTEM"

                                  Type: EFI System Partition

    30777311          32          Sec GPT table

    30777343           1          Sec GPT header
```

now, it uses efi.. but has a 16meg boot partition..

a few questions,

i'm going to be installing on an SD card... not the internal ssd.

i'll be using an efi partition for boot,

it is set to fat16... would the normal size of 100mb be enough?

secondly, is the efi structure the same as normal boot? ie - will i be mounting the x partition as /boot on the system?

or is there something else..

chromeos actually runs on gentoo/portage system, 

eventually the plan is to - get portage ONTO chromeos, (somehow) and have portage working on chromeos pulling in binpackages where nessecery..

----------

## puccaso

anybody?  :Sad: 

----------

## puccaso

i'm getting a chroot error

localhost Downloads # chroot gentoo  /bin/bash

Illegal instruction (core dumped)

how do i check whats goin on?

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *puccaso wrote:*   

> i'm getting a chroot error
> 
> localhost Downloads # chroot gentoo  /bin/bash
> 
> Illegal instruction (core dumped)
> ...

 

Are you using ARM stages inside the chroot? Are you sure the Chromebook is ARM?

----------

## puccaso

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

>  *puccaso wrote:*   i'm getting a chroot error
> 
> localhost Downloads # chroot gentoo  /bin/bash
> 
> Illegal instruction (core dumped)
> ...

 

hey there,

stage3-armv4l-2008.0.tar.bz2

this is the state i'm using..

and yes, its Arm.  

any ideas?

----------

